# Is there a searchable database for show points?



## BlueFawnBoogie (Jan 11, 2012)

I was curious if there is some kind of online database for ABKC points gained by wins in the ring for conformation? I know from my Boogies Ped that his gpa on his sire's side earned his CH and a bunch at the bottom as well... But is there anyway to tell if any other dogs are close or have any points at all?

Thank you, this is just a late night ponder I was wondering if there's an answer to. Take care... Here's his Ped for review

Boogies Ped


----------



## BlueFawnBoogie (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyone??..


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

No, there is not a searchable point system. It is up to the owner of the dog to keep track of their dog's points.


----------

